# Dating ad



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

If you were filling out a dating ad, how WOULD you describe yourself?

I am trying to think what I would say. Do they have photos? You don't have to describe yourself physically?

I cannot for the life of me think how I would describe myself.


----------



## lime (Jul 3, 2010)

I hope I never ever have to fill out one of those!!! I have no idea what people say or do. Yea, I think a few have places where you can put your photo. I'd probably do that rather than describing myself as "willowy" or "voluptuous" or whatever. 

But as far as personality goes, I have no clue what I would say! Everything is subjective and up for interpretation. I could say I have a good sense of humor, and I'd get interest from guys who think dumb blonde jokes are funny, and men who are professional satire writers. I could say I'm intelligent, but I could get contacted by a particle physicist or an accountant or a gender studies professor, all who are in fields that I know absolutely nothing about. I could say I am fun-loving but what does that mean? Going out drinking, traveling, hiking, playing Nintendo?

I am SO GLAD I am in a solid relationship! I could never do online dating!


----------



## marriedyoung (Dec 23, 2010)

Why not have a look through the ads, find ones that appeal to you and work out why? What sort of phrases do they use? How honest are they about age/appearance (i.e. do they say anything).


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

It was a curiosity thing. I don't actually want to date. I am married!


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I met my boyfriend on a dating site. I kind of tended to go with how others had described me to myself. Like I'd had a friend who told me she appreciated how I was always there for her to talk to, so I said I was a good listener. I also thought about what qualities I wanted in a man, because I've read where you look in others for qualities you yourself have. 

I wrote about what kind of relationship I wanted, and what my absolute, no contact required dealbreakers were: things like I didn't want to hear from anyone who was still married even if they were separated, or that they had to be ok with the fact that I have kids. 

I got lucky when I found my boyfriend. He was, and still is, everything I hoped to find. We're in a bit of a rough spot right now, and more stress is just piling on, but I love him, and I know he loves me, so...we'll be ok.


----------



## Zammo (Aug 9, 2010)

First of all, don't ask women, ask men who know you. Men will be far more honest and direct.

This is also because men are the target audience. [Well, not you personally, VT, as this is simply a good rhetorical exercise.]


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> If you were filling out a dating ad, how WOULD you describe yourself?
> 
> I am trying to think what I would say. Do they have photos? You don't have to describe yourself physically?
> 
> I cannot for the life of me think how I would describe myself.



Is this a moment of introspection?


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

Truthfully, I wouldn't know how to describe myself. If I were looking to attract someone on a dating site, I'd want to use words that everyone else wasn't already using. You throw the old "loyal, honest, funny, etc." out there and it's just the same old run of the mill stuff. I'd have to think long and hard to try to get creative. Thankfully I don't have to think that hard anymore, lol.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Mine would start...Strong and Confident...

Ha! I kid, I kid!


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

Find a friend who is in marketing. I don't mean education-wise necessarily. There are people out there who have that "knack".


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Most memorable dating headline that I have seen:

"Hotter than your ex"


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

That is interesting! Most people responded with an motive to sell! Wouldn't it be more important to the long term success of a relationship to be accurate? But then, by the same token, I go into every job interview with the notion that I have no decision to make until the job is offered to me. Is that the approach when dating?


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

Haha! That's why I suggested someone who knows their marketing. People with that knack are able to present even the biggest flaw in the best light or at least be truthful without any damage to your image while making you (appear) honest.


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> It was a curiosity thing. I don't actually want to date. I am married!


Darnit!!!

For a second there, i thought you were on the market!

As for me, i would be honest. I am fun loving, god fearing down to earth person. I am a spiritual person, but i don't beat people down with the bible. I have high morals. I know some of that would scare some women away, especially if they weren't religious or have some shady characteristics about themselves. But o well, it protects me from potential problems.


----------

